# Septal Flap



## terry4162 (Mar 22, 2016)

Good Afternoon - Is anyone out there billing for nasoseptal flap pedicled on the septal artery in conjunction with skull base surgery? If so what code have you been using to denote this service. Would greatly appreciate your assistance....Thanks


----------



## catprocode (Apr 11, 2016)

*15740 - nasoseptal flap*

I use 15740, but doctor must identify an anatomically named vessel in you case is the septal artery
It would not be appropriate to bill this flap if it is for closure of a dura defect during the primary skull base procedure. However, if this is a return to the OR for closure then it is acceptable.


----------



## slund777@hotmail.com (Dec 19, 2018)

*15740*

So is there a reference your getting the information from that its not proper to bill the flap with the 62165 surgery. My doctor is insisting we can bill it and the little i have been able to find online (which is not much) says to not bill it. But it does not bundle in CCIC edits.


----------

